
Will Trump’s Slow-Mo Walkaway, Finally Provoke Consequences for Planetary Arson? - reirob
https://theintercept.com/2017/06/01/will-trumps-slow-mo-walkaway-world-in-flames-behind-him-finally-provoke-consequences-for-planetary-arson/
======
reirob
And indeed, he just announced to withdraw the United States from the Paris
climate accord. I was listening to this live. I am speechless. His speech is
so much America vs The-Rest-of-the-world. He paints US so much as a victim,
exploited by the others. What an egoism. It almost sounds like a declaration
of a war. It's so backwards, it's like going to the Middle Age.

This man seems to be so dangerous. I hope the US people will wake up and see
the damage this guy is doing to the whole world.

Sorry, for letting my air out. It's maybe not of much help, just my opinion,
the opinion of a European, hoping to see people to come closer instead of
separating from each other.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Hey, the majority of the US populous agrees with you!

It's not just Trump though. It's his constituents in the American heartland.
Theyre scared about jobs and their well-being..as the information economy
leaves them behind. Somewhat similar to the conditions that allowed Hitler to
rise to power theyre looking for a leader who will make it all better..

